# Purchasing Hyatt



## aarce (Mar 10, 2018)

Posted some newbie information a few months ago. I was considering purchasing HHI and received some great advice from tuggers. In light of all the changes going on with Hyatt at the moment, I wonder if now is a good time to buy. Not sure if it will get picked off through ROI or if the program changes will diminish the value of my purchase. Any thoughts?


----------



## AJCts411 (Mar 10, 2018)

I just had one pass ROFR. I thought it wouldn't get by but was told that Hyatt has not been buying anything lately. And it only took about a week for Hyatt to sign off.  Don't know if it is the right time to buy...I plan on using my weeks.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 10, 2018)

Alfonso said:


> Posted some newbie information a few months ago. I was considering purchasing HHI and received some great advice from tuggers. In light of all the changes going on with Hyatt at the moment, I wonder if now is a good time to buy. Not sure if it will get picked off through ROI or if the program changes will diminish the value of my purchase. Any thoughts?


I recommend you go for it. HPP is not selling well, and fixed weeks at the resort of your choice are a great way to go. As previous poster pointed out, we are not seeing much being ROFR'd by Hyatt these days as they blew their wad last year to build their HPP inventory and presumably have overbought. (A sign of the veracity of this is the fact that they're offering HPP inventory to HRC fixed weeks owners.)


----------



## aarce (Mar 10, 2018)

There are two postings in the marketplace for HHI. Was hoping to get some insight on location and view from someone other than the sellers. The prices seem to be reasonable. Any opinions/suggestions on these units would be helpful. I have stayed in Carmel a couple of times but not at HHI.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 10, 2018)

Alfonso said:


> There are two postings in the marketplace for HHI. Was hoping to get some insight on location and view from someone other than the sellers. The prices seem to be reasonable. Any opinions/suggestions on these units would be helpful. I have stayed in Carmel a couple of times but not at HHI.


The best view units are 439-444. Here is a unit map, courtesy of Kal. Pay particular attention to the view descriptions on the map. By the way, most of the so-called "Horizon View" units have quite good views, but the 439-444 units are just superb.


----------



## aarce (Mar 10, 2018)

Hows the 435-438 units? They look like there on the first level. Are the views obscured on the lower level. Unit 220 is a 2000 point townhome unit. Unit 415 looks to be in a better location. I know the latter two are probably not in the best locations but can be had at a discount. I'm trying to buy in at the 2000 point level so unit 220 looks appealing. However I don't want to be stuck in a unit with a bad view in such a great location.


----------



## aarce (Mar 10, 2018)

I am considering the town home unit. If you own a town home and cant go on your week will they put you in a town home when you do go? Or do they just put you in what's available at the time?


----------



## Sapper (Mar 11, 2018)

I don’t think 415 will have a good view. 220 will have a view from the upstairs bedroom, not much of one down stairs. 

If you do not use your week, you are in the best available unit. The staff will attempt to accommodate you, but it’s whats available.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 11, 2018)

Unit 220 is a nice view, but the units facing north (like 220) just don't have the spectacular views of the cove like those looking south. To me, it's worth waiting for the right opportunity. You can hire a timeshare realtor to keep an eye out for you. Remember--a fixed week unit not only fixes the exact time of year you'd go if you use your week, but it also fixes the unit, so your view is guaranteed each year. That's why it's worth waiting for the right unit to come on the market.


----------



## aarce (Mar 11, 2018)

Waiting for the right unit (with a view) does make sense especially if you can nab one of the second level cove units. However it would probably sell for over 10k. This would be okay for someone who would use their week every year and enjoy the beautiful view. 

I'd like to get in with a lower initial investment and a decent view. I know the MF's are higher at HHI but I do want to buy where I want to be. I think this makes sense in light of all the changes with Hyatt. 

Being new to the system I would probably be exploring other locations with Hyatt and using II as well. Having said that (after satisfying my wanderlust) I will probably return to more frequent stays at HHI and maybe find a liittle piece of heaven on the south cove at that time. In the meantime I'll concentrate on finding an entry point that makes sense for me in regards to costs and location because you can't explore if you don't get in.

I spent a lot of time looking at HGVC but somehow I keep being drawn back to Carmel. Not sure which one I will choose but if I was a betting man I'd put my money on Carmel.

Thanks for the great feedback


----------

